# My home made incubator



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I've finally completed my incubator and it didn't take long to fill with 8 Kimberly Rock monitor eggs. Anyway here's some pics.











This is a front view of the incubator, there is also a light inside. It is heated using 2 lengths of 7M heat cable strategically placed to provide equal levels of heat throughout the incubator. There are 3 shelves which in total can hold 4 fairly rubs per shelf. The dimensions are 2x2x3 (lxwxh).










The Pulse thermostat is secured on the top for easy access to adjust temps etc...










Side shot.










I used some rubber pipe to act as a seal for the door. This is glued into a routed channel. The next pics will show how the door is pulled down onto the seals.










Here I've mounted a locking system which pulls the door back when closed. I've had to attach a nail on a piece of wire to lock it into place as it sprung open once or twice with the slightest of nudges.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Nigel_wales said:


> I've finally completed my incubator and it didn't take long to fill with 8 Kimberly Rock monitor eggs. Anyway here's some pics.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


love the allround band holding the stat on


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

iDomino said:


> love the allround band holding the stat on


Ha yea... It was sort of an on the spot idea as we were moving the incubator and it was swinging everywhere!


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Nigel_wales said:


> Ha yea... It was sort of an on the spot idea as we were moving the incubator and it was swinging everywhere!


i use alot of it in work


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice work and as its holding temps steady in the tests then all should be well and good luck with those kimms eggs mate :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Nice work and as its holding temps steady in the tests then all should be well and good luck with those kimms eggs mate :no1:


Cheers mate.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

hmmm kimm eggs aye........where exactly in bridgend.....:whistling2::mf_dribble::gasp::flrt::lol2::notworthy:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

aidanbeckey said:


> hmmm kimm eggs aye........where exactly in bridgend.....:whistling2::mf_dribble::gasp::flrt::lol2::notworthy:


 
Haha don't get your hopes up mate, I only picked up the female Thursday and I'm not confident they are fertile.


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

oh really one hell of a buy if they r.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

aidanbeckey said:


> oh really one hell of a buy if they r.


 
Definately mate!


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice mate, id keep an eye on the screws on the door though that are used for the metal loop to go round it, just to make sure your aware of that :2thumb: other than that looks sweet 8)


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

eightball said:


> Very nice mate, id keep an eye on the screws on the door though that are used for the metal loop to go round it, just to make sure your aware of that :2thumb: other than that looks sweet 8)


 
Yes mate, I was waiting for that to be flagged up. It was the best place for me to put them to get the door to pull up on the seal but I'll keep an eye :notworthy:


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

good job there mate has it held its temps alright???


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Nigel_wales said:


> I've finally completed my incubator and it didn't take long to fill with 8 Kimberly Rock monitor eggs. Anyway here's some pics.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


nice incubator mate:2thumb:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

if u got the temps stable then its absolutley sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i know it can be tricky placing the cable , and sometimes needs fans ( in1 of my incubators the fans have broken but box is in best bit lol)

and urs looks class :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

jambo1984 said:


> good job there mate has it held its temps alright???





MP reptiles said:


> nice incubator mate:2thumb:





tricky said:


> if u got the temps stable then its absolutley sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i know it can be tricky placing the cable , and sometimes needs fans ( in1 of my incubators the fans have broken but box is in best bit lol)
> 
> and urs looks class :2thumb:


Thanks guys, Yep the temperature stays pretty constant I get 0.5F drop if the back door is open for to long but it doesn't drop anymore than that! I need to find a better place for it in the house tbh :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

looking awesome that matey! have a wooden box around the same shape and size just need to redesign the front a little.
: victory:


Nigel_wales said:


> I've finally completed my incubator and it didn't take long to fill with 8 Kimberly Rock monitor eggs. Anyway here's some pics.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats an awesome looking incubator! :no1: Seems like its a reliable incubator, awesome job 

Ge,,a


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

benjaybo said:


> looking awesome that matey! have a wooden box around the same shape and size just need to redesign the front a little.
> : victory:



Cheers it wasnt to difficult to make as long as you insulate it somehow it should be fine. I used perspex which is doin the job.



fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> Thats an awesome looking incubator! :no1: Seems like its a reliable incubator, awesome job
> 
> Ge,,a


 Thanks mate


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers it wasnt to difficult to make as long as you insulate it somehow it should be fine. I used perspex which is doin the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate


No problem, if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you to build?

Gemma


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

fuzzzzbuzzzz said:


> No problem, if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you to build?
> 
> Gemma


Around 90-100 bucks, the thermostat and heat cable was a big chunk of that. The wood was cheap.


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Incubator is now proven lol. I hatched some Varanus Glauerti from it after nearly 4 months of incubation!!!

































3 hatched out of a clutch of 7. 4 which went bad mid incubation after the incubator was switched off by a family member, they are renound for being a difficult species to incubate. I currently have Ackie eggs in there now nearly 2 months in and still looking good!!!


----------

